# Guppy with Betta?



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. I would like to know if a betta fish could live peacefully with one guppy.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Guppys are social fish and need to be kept in schools of 5 or more, so a direct answer to your question would be no. 

It should also be noted that anything under 10 gallons should not be shared with anything except shrimp or snails, or another betta if the tank is divided.

Edit: as for the success of people keeping guppies with betta fish, there are dramatically different results. Some bettas will attack the guppies for their flashy colors. So generally, success will depend on the temperament of your betta. If you do decide to try this type of tank is is strongly recommended that you have another tank set up and ready to house either the betta or the guppies as things can go south quite quickly. This might be different for a female betta and guppies, but again, it all comes down to temperament for the individual fish. And of course these fish could all be living together for months and then you come home and the betta has decided to eat everyone else in the tank.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

what about an Apple snail?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apple snail would work, don't recommend guppies though, they are so brightly colored that bettas are pretty likely to attack, I've tred and failed in all my tanks


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

It depends on the bettas and the guppies, apple snails are a yes.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

no apple snails are on the same boat as the guppies, it is a matter of the betta's personality. I personally have had much success with the guppies, but then again i have a never ending supply in the form of a breeding tank. Out of the 7 betta that i have cared for, only one attacked guppies, he attacked the short finned males which i thought was odd... So simply put, the on;y way to know is to try it. Guppies want a little space an a few friends, like any schooling fish, if you call what they do schooling. And the betta needs room too. I care for a ten gallon at a cousin's house that does have bettas and guppies, fancy ones at that. The two never bother one another. So it is doable, I make her do more water changes though to keep up with the bioload. Sorry for the blabbing, I breed guppies and love bettas, so i had to say my mind.


----------



## ninjaqutie (Dec 16, 2012)

I was curious about this too. They always say avoid fancy guppies, but I love the colorful guppies. I was wondering if those would be a problem. I guess the bottom line is buy one and try it and if it is okay, then add more?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

ninjaqutie said:


> I was curious about this too. They always say avoid fancy guppies, but I love the colorful guppies. I was wondering if those would be a problem. I guess the bottom line is buy one and try it and if it is okay, then add more?


Monitor them for the first 30 mins or so. Seperate them at the FIRST sign of aggression.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Snails are really dirty. Don't suggest you share one in anything less than 10, but for sure 5g


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

@above That doesn't make sense, really. How come you can't keep then in a 10 if you can in a 5?


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey Y'all ,_
_I tried adding a guppy a female blacktail to be specific , and the betta seemed to be indiffrent though the guppy was a diffrent story . I placed her in the betta 20 gallon because she was a food hog in the community tank she was in and it was becomming a health issue for her ( looked to be eternally preggers) but when I put her in the tank with alpha my bettas name , she went nuts !! She actually jumped out of the water ! And then she went half moon in the top corner and started to shutter and resporation became very excited . As a reslut I put her back in the original tank she came from ._
_I just wanted to let you know sometimes the guppy will be the one that cant handle the betta , not just the betta handleing the guppy . _
_My alpha has shown no aggression to any other critter I add , snails , shrimp or the guppy . He swims up and like a dog kinda just sniffs them out of curiousity it seems more than anything , he was a wal-mart rescue so has never had any company , maybe that has something to do with his temperment ? But he seems more than willing to share his 20 with whatever comes in  . I havent added any other fish since taking out the female guppy though am considering adding a schoal of rasbora or cherry barbs at present . Researching both options at the moment ._


----------



## ninjaqutie (Dec 16, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> Monitor them for the first 30 mins or so. Seperate them at the FIRST sign of aggression.


Thanks, I will keep this in mind. :-D I think I will stay away from the ones with the fancy tails, but I do want to try some colorful ones. What is your opinion as to setting up a tank first with the fish and adding the betta last versus having a betta first and then adding the other fish? I am not really set on one way or the other. I am leaning on setting up the community tank first, then adding the betta; however, if I come across a beauty of a betta first, I am not going to pass it up!!! I wouldn't mind having a lone betta for a while either though, since I haven't had a tank in so long. I can't wait!


----------

